# Rotting or Reproducing?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Another thread in this section? (GOD I suck at plants!)
I need help confirming if my Java Fern is going to have babies or if it's actually rotting. Pictures coming!
This is my 1st pic...







2nd and then 3rd...















What do you think? More pictures?
LittleBettaFish, I'm sorry if this is what you meant. I get confused with all that plant needs and such. Again, I suck at plants. -_-


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

If it is just turning brown around the edges then it is slowly dying. If you see little roots on the back of the leaf that is baby ferns. Don't fret if you see some browning, plants won't last forever, just encourage new growth by giving it light and nutrients.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

One of my java ferns would grow babies on the entire back side of the leaf, and the other grew them on the ends of the leaves. After removing the spores off the end of the leaf, it would usually look brown like how it is in your second picture


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Btw I have some flourish liquid fertilizer, I hardly used any of it, probably less than 5% off it. It was like $9 at petsmart, If you're interested I can see how much it would cost and I'll give it to you if you can pay shipping


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Teeny what are the spores ? 

Good luck with the plant I dont know anything about Java Ferns but I did just order one so would like to know how yours is doing along the way. Are you going to put it in your tank ?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Teeny what are the spores ?
> 
> Good luck with the plant I dont know anything about Java Ferns but I did just order one so would like to know how yours is doing along the way. Are you going to put it in your tank ?


Theyre little brown spots on the leaves, and baby java ferns grow from them. Once they're big enough and have roots and a leaf or two, they will fall off or you can remove them. Mine grew a ton after adding the fertilizer.

Here's a pic of spores: http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/windlov6.jpg


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's still in QT. :\ I'll give it some lamp lights... Can it grow back? I don't want it to die.. It was $4 for a small piece. No fertilizers for me... I don't want to deal with that stuff!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I gave it some bright florescent lights!  What do you mean by nutrients? Like, pellets for fish?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yeah I would give it some light while its in QT and maybe even set it outside to get some sunlight, thats what I did with my Anacharis and Hornwort and it seemed to help they are doing great in the tank now. Also when you do a water change save some water and use that to put the Fern in so it can get used to your water, I did that too with my plants. 

Thanks Teeney thats very cool I would have seen that and freaked out thinking it was snails or bugs...lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My state is do for Scattered T-Storms this week.  Stupid Heat! I'll try that, Perseus. Thank you for some ideas!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

The people at my awesome natural planted store told me I really needed a fertilizer or my plants would slowly die if they were just tied to driftwood or if gravel was the only substrate I had.

I seriously just squirt some of this stuff occasionally in the tanks and my plants don't die. I do not have a real planted tank yet, just floating and tied plants. So if I can do it, you can do it.  I don't even really pay enough attention to how much I should use.

http://brightwellaquatics.com/products/florinmulti.php


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I might be able to buy that. I hope.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I mean, it probably doesn't have to be that brand. I just don't know enough about fertilizers to tell you what else is comparable. That aquarium store tends to have "fancy" stuff so maybe there is something else you could get. I don't remember how much it was because my mom bought me my aquarium stuff that day!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

-_- ...Lucky.
I heard about Seachem Flourish, Seachem Excel, and API Leaf Zone. I really need to go to Petsmart soon.


----------

